# pomme lumineuse



## salamander (6 Février 2010)

Je cherche en vain la réponse à une question toute simple.
Est ce que la pomme illuminée sur le boitier de nos MBpro est indépendante, ou bien bénéficie t elle de l'éclairage de l'écran.
En fait je cherche un moyen de pouvoir la faire clignoter doucement, de la même manière que la petite lumière en façade permettant de vérifier que le mac est bien en veille et non pas éteint..

Merci par avance.


----------



## Tox (6 Février 2010)

La logique et l'économie impliquent certainement l'éclairage de l'écran.


----------



## PoM (6 Février 2010)

Bonsoir,

Je dirais pareil, éclairage de l'écran.


----------



## daphone (6 Février 2010)

C'est bien ça je confirme. Elle prend source dans le retroéclairage. Augmente la luminosité et baisse la. La pomme fera pareil.

Ça me rappelle quelqu'un qui me demandait comment on faisait pour l'éteindre, persuadé que ça pompait sur la batterie...


----------



## arrakiss (6 Février 2010)

et peut on éteindre la lumière de mise en veille devant ?


----------



## bou-cup (6 Février 2010)

arrakiss a dit:


> et peut on éteindre la lumière de mise en veille devant ?



Un peu hors sujet mais : j'ai pas encore compris l'utilité de cet indicateur de veille, tout comme l'utilité des petites diodes de batterie.


----------



## anneee (6 Février 2010)

C'est quand même se prendre la tête avec pas grand chose, entre celui qui veut que la pomme clignote en veille et l'autre qui ne voudrait pas que le voyant de veille clignote...


----------



## Dr Troy (6 Février 2010)

bou-cup a dit:


> Un peu hors sujet mais : j'ai pas encore compris l'utilité de cet indicateur de veille, tout comme l'utilité des petites diodes de batterie.



Savoir si l'ordinateur est en veille et non éteint. Connaître la charge de la batterie sans avoir à allumer la machine (ou dans le cas où tu as plusieurs batteries, connaître la charge avant de la mettre).


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2010)

Dr Troy a dit:


> Savoir si l'ordinateur est en veille et non éteint. Connaître la charge de la batterie sans avoir à allumer la machine (ou dans le cas où tu as plusieurs batteries, connaître la charge avant de la mettre).



Ce que vous dites est placé sous le sceau du bon sens.

A+


----------



## MacSedik (6 Février 2010)

je pense que la pomme est illuminée par un petit écran LCD qui "suit" l'écran principal du Mac (niveau de luminosité surtout), ça a donné des idées à certains...


----------



## House M.D. (6 Février 2010)

Ce n'est pas un LCD secondaire, la lumière de la pomme est créée par le rétro-éclairage principal de l'écran


----------



## Sylow (7 Février 2010)

Tu vois le bien quand tu augmentes la luminosité de ton écran l'intensité de l'éclairage de la pomme varie en même temps que celle de l'écran donc on peut en déduire que tout le monde à raison !


----------



## Jerome017 (7 Février 2010)

La pomme est allumée en fonction de l'écran... Point barre ... :/
Ce n'est pas un deuxième écran, c'est juste la luminosité de l'écran du MacBook.
Elle s'éteint quand le Mac est en veille et la diode "clignote" est là pour le montrer.
Pour la batterie, je trouve ça très utile ...


----------



## House M.D. (7 Février 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Tu vois le bien quand tu augmentes la luminosité de ton écran l'intensité de l'éclairage de la pomme varie en même temps que celle de l'écran donc on peut en déduire que tout le monde à raison !



Bon, on va faire un ptit cours d'électronique de base, ce sera ma BA du soir 

Un écran LCD tel qu'on l'appelle couramment est composé majoritairement de deux parties : l'écran LCD lui-même, et son rétro-éclairage (bien que certains n'en aient pas, mais nous n'aborderons pas cette spécificité, laissée aux calculatrices et autres engins simplistes).

La partie LCD proprement dite, est composée de plusieurs films de plastique, qui s'alternent avec des couches d'électrodes transparentes (sisi, transparentes) qui agitent ou non des particules polarisées, ce qui permet de laisser ou non passer la lumière. Je passe sur les détails des transistors, des filtres rouge/vert/bleu, etc...

Le rétro-éclairage, lui, est la partie qui nous intéresse. Il est composé d'une cathode froide, ou, plus récemment, de LEDs. Il crée une lumière blanche et (plus ou moins selon la qualité) uniforme, ce qui permet de voir l'affichage sans apport de lumière extérieure. Dans la majorité des cas, on ferme l'arrière de ce rétro-éclairage du fait qu'on utilise rarement l'arrière de l'écran. Dans le cas d'Apple, ils ont pris le parti de découper dans la coque opaque pour laisser passer un peu de la lumière de ce rétro-éclairage.

Ce qui fait que la luminosité de la pomme varie, c'est simplement que plutôt que de foncer les pixels de l'écran LCD pour diminuer sa luminosité, on baisse simplement l'intensité du rétro-éclairage. Ce qui a pour effet de baisser la luminosité de la pomme.

Voilà, en espérant avoir été assez clair et ne plus entendre parler de second écran LCD qui allume la pomme...


----------



## arrakiss (7 Février 2010)

anneee a dit:


> C'est quand même se prendre la tête avec pas grand chose, entre celui qui veut que la pomme clignote en veille et l'autre qui ne voudrait pas que le voyant de veille clignote...



Bah excuse moi mais si je veux l'éteindre...bah c'est parce que c'est très gênant dans mon cas. Voilà c'est tout, je vais pas me priver de bosser sur mac juste à cause de ça c'est sur. Mais comme ça sert à rien bah pk pas avoir la possibilité de l'éteindre ? Pk ne pas faire simplement il petite led fixe plutôt qu'une qui respire ? ...

Après je m'en fout c'est sur ça va pas changer ma vie mais comme cela me sert à rien...Je peux toujours y mettre un coup de marqueur tu me diras...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2010)

Le voyant c'est utile.
Si la diode est en demi teinte et fixe, c'est que la machine fonctionne mais que l'écran (uniquement) est en veille&#8230; pour un fixe c'est pour éviter de débrancher la prise pendant que la machine fonctionne. 
Si elle clignote, c'est que la machine est en veille. Tu ne peux donc pas retirer la batterie (à la limite sur les derniers PowerBook c'est faisable, c'est prévu&#8230; mais sur les MacBook/MacBook Pro&#8230

Pas de lumière&#8230; soit la machine est allumée soit elle est éteinte. A priori, dans les deux cas, soit c'est visible soit il n'y a aucun risque.

C'est comme le bong&#8230; ça permet de vérifier que la machine demarre bien (sinon, ça ne fait pas bong mais bip bip ou bo-on-on-ong&#8230 bref, c'est pratique pour diagnostiquer rapidement.

Pour la pomme, c'est plus parce que ça ne coute rien. Et puis, ça fait de la pub gratos, alors autant en profiter


----------



## salamander (7 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> C'est bien ça je confirme. Elle prend source dans le retroéclairage. Augmente la luminosité et baisse la. La pomme fera pareil.
> 
> Ça me rappelle quelqu'un qui me demandait comment on faisait pour l'éteindre, persuadé que ça pompait sur la batterie...



Tout simplement....:rose::rose:
J'ai honte de pas avoir pensé à ça....

Bon, on va dire que c'est résolu...merci les gars


----------

